# Extreme makeover on avairy for diamonds (pic heavy)



## Dusty62 (Oct 1, 2011)

Ok so here is my work in progress that i have been working on when I get some free time for my diamonds, lots of glue lots of styrofoam and lots and lots of grout and cement. I still have a way to go I want to put in some fake vines and paint and seal all the fake walls and hides. I have installed a pond filter on the pond this weekend and hope to have it all running soon with water falling over the top of the ponds rear wall
























































































Any idea's for a better look are welcome.
Cheers Dusty


----------



## Beard (Oct 1, 2011)

Thats bloody Fantastic

maybe some mulch on the floor tho, yea it won't be a hose out clean with a floor with mulch but it'll make it a little more natural.


----------



## Leeloofluff (Oct 1, 2011)

Wow!!!! Well done  they are going to be so happy in there!


----------



## frogboy77 (Oct 1, 2011)

some turtles should look spam in that pond...........


----------



## Dusty62 (Oct 1, 2011)

Thanks Beard,

That was going to be one option for flooring or small 3 - 5 mm river pebbles....


----------



## frogboy77 (Oct 1, 2011)

add some large logs and branches so he/she can get to the hide box, oh and don't forget about the turtles


----------



## Beard (Oct 1, 2011)

I take it you're not in a locale that requires heating? How much sunlight reaches the interior? Maybe (only a thought) some large granite or sandstone rocks to act as a bit of a heatsink.


----------



## Dusty62 (Oct 1, 2011)

it is already home to 4 turtles and they love it


----------



## frogboy77 (Oct 1, 2011)

Dusty62 said:


> it is already home to 4 turtles and they love it



sweet, i bet you haven't got a water dragon.....


----------



## Bandit05 (Oct 1, 2011)

my birds are on notice they might be looking for new homes lol.....great work it looks fantastic


----------



## Greenmad (Oct 1, 2011)

Great work mate that looks fantastic.


----------



## Dusty62 (Oct 1, 2011)

Located in Nowra and the avairy gets good sun from about 10 am through to 3pm and shaded sun through to about 5pm or so.


----------



## frogboy77 (Oct 1, 2011)

just how much money did you spend on grout, let me guess, you bought a truck load


----------



## Dusty62 (Oct 1, 2011)

started off with grout when it was going to be a small makeover then quickly moved on to cement with red / orange colouring........... but yes it was lots


----------



## LadyJ (Oct 1, 2011)

Holy moly, these snakes have no idea how good they've got it! Amazing set-up, it looks like heaven. I'd second on the mulch idea, although pebbles do provide better drainage... hmm...


----------



## Khagan (Oct 1, 2011)

Definitely some nice big branches, would be perfect then .


----------



## Jewyy95 (Oct 1, 2011)

looks sick mate, welldone.

If i made something similiar to this id have a couple of laceys in there


----------



## coastalboy (Oct 1, 2011)

Looks wonderful. what glue and pait do you use for sticking the stirafoam together and paint it???

any help would be muchly appreciated 

cheers


----------



## Grogshla (Oct 1, 2011)

that is awesome mate!!! Great work


----------



## Jeannine (Oct 1, 2011)

:shock: *seriously what can anyone say but WOW 

well done, you should be proud of yourself and the hard work you have put into that certainly has paid off
*


----------



## snakeynewbie (Oct 1, 2011)

Can I ask how you've attached the foam to the wire mesh? Just contemplating how you've done it so that it will hold the weight(so that I can steal your technique for the future  )


----------



## Ambush (Oct 2, 2011)

That is amazing. You have let me see the light. I have lots of left overs from when I bred Birds. Excellent set up.


----------



## AUSHERP (Oct 2, 2011)

Looks great! I agree with some nice big branches and it'd be perfect!


----------



## davebarrow (Oct 2, 2011)

how much would it cost to have someone build a enclosure like that but a little smaller


----------



## Dusty62 (Oct 2, 2011)

coastalboy said:


> Looks wonderful. what glue and pait do you use for sticking the stirafoam together and paint it???
> 
> any help would be muchly appreciated
> 
> cheers





snakeynewbie said:


> Can I ask how you've attached the foam to the wire mesh? Just contemplating how you've done it so that it will hold the weight(so that I can steal your technique for the future  )



I used lots of liquid nails on the styrofoam and wire, for the paint I sprayed it with acrylic paint watered down in a pump spary unit from bunnings....


----------



## Laghairt (Oct 2, 2011)

Looks great Dusty


----------



## MR_IAN_DAVO (Oct 2, 2011)

Well done, If you get kicked out of the house now you will have somewhere to go for some quiet time with your Diamonds.LOL

Cheers
Ian


----------



## meatman (Oct 2, 2011)

Top job Dusty
You will have to put some more pics up with the happy snakes in there

Cheers Justin


----------



## borntobnude (Oct 2, 2011)

great work it is giving a lot of others some great ideas, how many diamonds can co-exist happily in this enclosure?and could you add a few lizards or would they end up as dinner ?


----------



## chase77 (Oct 2, 2011)

looks awesome. to nit pick, i could say the outside needs a paint. great work


----------



## mayhemmatt (Oct 2, 2011)

id go the pebbles... as stated better drainage and provides the heat sink at ground level aswel.... cage look bloody great.. awesome job mate..


----------



## Cockney_Red (Oct 2, 2011)

Excellent work mate, love the moving water, should cover for the hottest days........If they are hatchies, I'd be putting a couple of hundred small hides about the place, to give them a bit of security....


----------



## dneti (Oct 2, 2011)

holy crap that looks amazing! Would love to have the space to pull something like that off. Would also need the handyman skills too. I'm sure the occupants are gonna love it!


----------



## Tassie97 (Oct 2, 2011)

zoo quality !


----------



## maddog-1979 (Oct 2, 2011)

that is awsome...i think it's bigger than my backyard,lol


----------



## imported_Varanus (Oct 2, 2011)

Very Noice! Alota work in that one!! Painting the aviary wire in black would almost make the wire dissapear (I should practice what I preach).


----------



## Tassie97 (Oct 2, 2011)

there we go all better


----------



## starr9 (Oct 2, 2011)

G8 work!!!! One day i hope to have something half as amazing as this!!!! I agree with everyone els some branches in and I like the idea of the pebbles. You could use big bits of slate or something as stepping stones for a path all the way through 2.


----------



## woody101 (Oct 2, 2011)

just how many diamonds in this tiny out enclosure?


----------



## Dusty62 (Oct 2, 2011)

Thanks for all the comments and likes, it will only be housing a pair of adult diamonds at the moment (dont want to over crowed it).... I would love to have lizards of some sort in there with them and keep them from being eaten (is this possable) .

And those monitors look quiet at home ther Tassie97 LOL...


----------



## Tassie97 (Oct 2, 2011)

hehe


----------



## atothej09 (Oct 2, 2011)

Looks sensational. Lucky snakes you have there. Would be good to see pics with diamonds enjoying it.
Great work mate.


----------



## lisa5 (Oct 2, 2011)

Brilliant job, your diamonds will be very happy


----------



## PimmsPythons (Oct 2, 2011)

awesome setup,and your diamonds are fortunate to live in an amazing aviary. nice work.
cheers
simon


----------



## Norm (Oct 2, 2011)

As everyone else has said great work, hope to have similar myself one day. One question as far as outdoor aiveries go for diamonds, Is timber or metal the best material to use?
I just wonder how much hotter a metal one would get, I know one can use insulation but does anyone have experience with both materials?


----------



## Justdragons (Oct 5, 2011)

I have never built one but the space is lined with foam and then rendered, i think the insulation properties would be amazing even though its iron sheeting. 
is the enclosure finished now? It does look amazing and as someone said before it looks 'zoo good'. I think all you have to do is make it a jungle of vines and branches now and let your dimonds get at it. Great work


----------

